# qt 3.3 Umlautprobleme?

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute ..

ist da was bekannt wegen einem Umlautproblem bei qt 3.3?

weitdem ich hier qt3.3 drauf hab, hab ich im licq so ne schöne Ausgabe  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Test fÃ¼r Gentooforum
> 
> ÃÃ¤ <- ae
> 
> ÃÃ¶ <- oe
> ...

 

----------

## pengu

Habe dasselbe Problem  :Sad: 

Bisher nix dazu gefunden.

Doch hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht  

die Licq CVS zu probieren (1.2.8 im Moment).

Doch die läuft im Moment wohl nicht.

ich bekomm immer nur ...

Licq Segmentation Violation Detected.

Backtrace:

[0x80b8fe3]

[0xffffe420]

[0x809b10b]

[0x36323037]

Attempting to generate core file.

Abgebrochen

Deswegen kannich nich sagen obs mit der 1.2.8 geht  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

ok danke .. immerhin sind wir dann nicht die Einzigen (Kumpel von mir hat dasselbe Problem)

Gruß

ps: werd auch mal die cvs testen...

----------

## xa0n

aber noch keine lösung gefunden...

ob es an dem wetter liegt ?

hat des sonst keiner ?

----------

## pengu

Was mir noch auffällt:

Die Umlaute kommen bei anderen die nicht licq und qt 3.3 verwenden normal an

nur alles im oberen Fenster is vermurkst.

----------

## xa0n

jepp, da hast du recht, das gleiche habe ich auch schon beabachtet/gehört vom gegenüber!

----------

## b0fh

Bei mir sind zudem noch die "Knopfdesigns" so kantig geworden... Sah vorher um einiges schöner aus...

----------

## BlackEye

also ich hab gerade mal erfolgreich einen cvs-snapshot instlaliert

http://www-user.rhrk.uni-kl.de/~dmuell/licq/

aber leider keine Verbesserung was das Umlautproblem betrifft. Ich geh doch irgendwie davon aus, dass es am qt liegt?

in der neuen licqverion sind eigentlich nur diese Emoticons dazu gekommen. Sonst null veränderung erkennbar...

mit den Buttons hab ich keine Probleme bei mir ...

----------

## pengu

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> also ich hab gerade mal erfolgreich einen cvs-snapshot instlaliert
> 
> http://www-user.rhrk.uni-kl.de/~dmuell/licq/
> 
> aber leider keine Verbesserung was das Umlautproblem betrifft. 
> ...

 

ja nur das Umlautproblem.

----------

## boris64

hiho, das gleiche problem hier (umlaute in icq).

habe auch qt3.3.

weiterhin kann ich seit neuestem im konqueror die trennleiste zwischen

ordnerbaum und dateiliste nicht mehr verschieben, wenn ich mehr als nur einen tab benutze (noch jemand?!)

irgendwie recht strange alles.

----------

## eNTi

jo. licq dockt nicht mehr bei mir im fluxbox slit. hat's früher ohne anstand gmacht. umlaute gehn bei mir auch nicht und wenn ich licq im fluxbox die titlebar ausstell, ist das dockapp-icon grafisch verzerrt. qt 3.3.0 ist a blödsinn bis jetzt.

----------

## Warp4

Habt ihr mal *kdelibs* und *kdeartwork* neu übersetzt ?

Wird im ebuild >qt-3.3.0.ebuild< ganz unten empfohlen.

 :Wink: 

warpy

----------

## pengu

Habe nach dem Update von QT nicht nur kdelibs und kdeartwork übersetzt, trotzdem. 

Aber mit dem Dock habe ich keine Probleme.

Seit XFCE 4 das auch kann tut das ohne Probleme.

----------

## eNTi

 *Warp4 wrote:*   

> Habt ihr mal *kdelibs* und *kdeartwork* neu übersetzt ?
> 
> Wird im ebuild >qt-3.3.0.ebuild< ganz unten empfohlen.
> 
> warpy

 

ich hab weder das eine noch das andere überhaupt auf meinem system.

----------

## b0fh

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit den Buttons hab ich keine Probleme bei mir ...

 

Welchen qt-stil habt ihr denn ausgewählt?

----------

## BlackEye

 *Warp4 wrote:*   

> Habt ihr mal *kdelibs* und *kdeartwork* neu übersetzt ?
> 
> Wird im ebuild >qt-3.3.0.ebuild< ganz unten empfohlen.
> 
> warpy

 

und bei mir ist es so, dass ich gerade Gentoo komplett frisch aufgesetzt hab mit qt3.3 und NPTL

Wobei ich bezweifel, dass es an NPTL liegt.  Ich werd wohl mal eine Mail an einen Entwickler schreiben

----------

## pengu

 *b0fh wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   
> 
> mit den Buttons hab ich keine Probleme bei mir ... 
> 
> Welchen qt-stil habt ihr denn ausgewählt?

 

Keinen der schon dabei ist. Ich hab seit ner Weile baghira und mit qt 3.2.3 war das kein Problem mit den Umlauten in licq.

----------

## BlackEye

 *b0fh wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   
> 
> mit den Buttons hab ich keine Probleme bei mir ... 
> 
> Welchen qt-stil habt ihr denn ausgewählt?

 

bei mir ist es einer, der jedenfalls dabei ist. Kann nur gerade nicht nachschauen wie der heißt.. Glaub sogar nur icq oder licq

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Habt ihr mal *kdelibs* und *kdeartwork* neu übersetzt ?
> 
> Wird im ebuild >qt-3.3.0.ebuild< ganz unten empfohlen.
> 
> 

 

in einem anfall von verzweiflung habe ich das gerade getan, nur um

festzustellen, dass die zeit fürs kompilieren nun verschenkte zeit ist.

ergo bringt 0 ("null").

----------

## pengu

mal eben auf nem anderen Rechner probiert.

- kde 3.1.5 unmerged

- xfree, qt aktualisiert, kde 3.2.0 merged, licq merged.

sobald ich jetzt die default kodierung auswähle 

Optionen --> Lokalisierung --> Systemeinstellung (ISO-8859-15)

sehe ich im Netzwerkfehster das:

```

18:11:00: [WRN] Internal Error: CIniFile::WriteStr(DefaultEncoding, NULL).

```

Kann aber sein das dass nix damit zu tun hat weil ich das schon bei früheren licq Versionen (ab 1.0.3) schon öfter mal gesehen hab.

----------

## BlackEye

also ich hab mal eine Mail an ein der Entwickler geschrieben. Mal gespannt, wann und was als Antwort kommt!

Sobald ich was hab, poste ich es hier mal

----------

## b0fh

 *pengu wrote:*   

> mal eben [...]kde 3.2.0 merged...

 

Hey, du bist gut, bei mir macht der Rechner seit heute morgen nichts anderes  :Smile: 

----------

## pengu

Da das hin und wieder mal auftaucht hab ich mich mal etwas in der bucktracker datenbank auf sf.net umgesehn

und so einiges entdeckt.

Scheint wohl damit zusammenzuhängen das  seit version 1.0.3 das qt/kde plugin test als UNICODE speichert. 

Bei der Konvertierung gibts dann hin und wieder mal Probleme.

Ist ja auch nicht das 1. mal das ich soetwas sehe.

----------

## BlackEye

 *pengu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]Bei der Konvertierung gibts dann hin und wieder mal Probleme[...]

 

hin und wieder? Es ist ein ständiges generve mit den Umlauten unter Linux hab ich machmal das Gefühl... sei es im Dateinamen oder xchat oder jetzt licq... Nach jeder Installation kommt ein anderes Programm nerven  :Smile:  Immer wieder mal was neues .. hehe

----------

## eNTi

es gibt schon einen patch, der ist allerdings nur für die cvs version von licq. der macher, baut vielleicht noch einen für 1.2.7.

update: es gibt einen patch für 1.2.7 (wurde noch nicht getestet).

----------

## pengu

kompiliert hats erstmal .. mal sehn  :Smile: 

ok ich seh wieder Umlaute im oberen Fenster nur ....

normalerweise kommt der text ja nach dem nick .. 

das steht nu in einer Zeile ...

----------

## BlackEye

klasse, das funktioniert sogar ...

er hat nur ein <br> am Anfang vergessen  :Smile: 

nun ist das direkt hinter der Uhrzeit geklatscht.. aber wer ein bissl plan hat, kanns gerade selbst machen *g*

----------

## eNTi

jo seid so lieb und schreibts den patch so um, dass er passt und entweder posted in hier und/oder bugs.gentoo. danke.

----------

## BlackEye

ok, ich mach mal eben ..

----------

## BlackEye

also, so schaut er dann nun aus. Und diesmal auch mit dem Enter..

```
diff -u -b -r ../licq-1.2.7/plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp ./plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp

--- ../licq-1.2.7/plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp       2003-06-17 17:08:23.000000000 +0200

+++ ./plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp   2004-02-12 23:31:55.000000000 +0100

@@ -638,22 +638,18 @@

   const char *color = (e->Direction() == D_RECEIVER) ? "red" : "blue";

   // QTextEdit::append adds a paragraph break so we don't have to.

-  s.sprintf("<font color=\"%s\"><b>%s%s [%c%c%c%c] %s:</b></font>",

-            color,

-            e->SubCommand() == ICQ_CMDxSUB_MSG ? "" :

-              (EventDescription(e) + " ").utf8().data(),

-            sd.utf8().data(),

-            e->IsDirect() ? 'D' : '-',

-            e->IsMultiRec() ? 'M' : '-',

-            e->IsUrgent() ? 'U' : '-',

-            e->IsEncrypted() ? 'E' : '-',

-            contactName.utf8().data()

-           );

-  append(s);

-  s.sprintf("<font color=\"%s\">%s</font>",

-            color,

-            MLView::toRichText(messageText, true).utf8().data()

-           );

+  s = QString("<font color=\"%1\"><b>%2%3 [%4%5%6%7] %8:</b></font><br>")

+              .arg(color)

+              .arg((e->SubCommand() == ICQ_CMDxSUB_MSG ? "" : (EventDescription(e) + " ")))

+              .arg(sd)

+              .arg(e->IsDirect() ? 'D' : '-')

+              .arg(e->IsMultiRec() ? 'M' : '-')

+              .arg(e->IsUrgent() ? 'U' : '-')

+              .arg(e->IsEncrypted() ? 'E' : '-')

+              .arg(contactName);

+  s.append(QString("<font color=\"%1\">%2</font>")

+                   .arg(color)

+                   .arg(MLView::toRichText(messageText, true)));

   append(s);

 #else

   QString messageText = codec->toUnicode(e->Text());

diff -u -b -r ../licq-1.2.7/plugins/qt-gui/src/userinfodlg.cpp ./plugins/qt-gui/src/userinfodlg.cpp

--- ../licq-1.2.7/plugins/qt-gui/src/userinfodlg.cpp    2003-06-17 17:08:24.000000000 +0200

+++ ./plugins/qt-gui/src/userinfodlg.cpp        2004-02-12 23:33:39.000000000 +0100

@@ -1318,24 +1318,23 @@

 #if QT_VERSION >= 300

       const char *color = (*tempIter)->Direction() == D_RECEIVER ? "red" : "blue";

-      s.sprintf("<font color=\"%s\"><b>%s<br>%s [%c%c%c%c]</b></font><br><br>",

-                color,

-                ((*tempIter)->Direction() == D_RECEIVER ? tr("%1 from %2") : tr("%1 to %2"))

-                  .arg(EventDescription(*tempIter)).arg(QStyleSheet::escape(contactName)).utf8().data(),

-                date.toString().utf8().data(),

-                (*tempIter)->IsDirect() ? 'D' : '-',

-                (*tempIter)->IsMultiRec() ? 'M' : '-',

-                (*tempIter)->IsUrgent() ? 'U' : '-',

-                (*tempIter)->IsEncrypted() ? 'E' : '-'

-               );

+      s = QString("<font color=\"%1\"><b>%2<br>%3 [%4%5%6%7]</b></font><br><br>")

+                  .arg(color)

+                  .arg(((*tempIter)->Direction() == D_RECEIVER ? tr("%1 from %2") : tr("%1 to %2"))

+                       .arg(EventDescription(*tempIter)).arg(QStyleSheet::escape(contactName)))

+                  .arg(date.toString())

+                  .arg((*tempIter)->IsDirect() ? 'D' : '-')

+                  .arg((*tempIter)->IsMultiRec() ? 'M' : '-')

+                  .arg((*tempIter)->IsUrgent() ? 'U' : '-')

+                  .arg((*tempIter)->IsEncrypted() ? 'E' : '-');

       tmp.append(s);

+

       // We break the paragraph here, since the history text

       // could be in a different BiDi directionality than the

       // header and timestamp text.

-      s.sprintf("<font color=\"%s\">%s</font><br><br>",

-                color,

-                MLView::toRichText(messageText, true).utf8().data()

-               );

+      s = QString("<font color=\"%1\">%2</font><br><br>")

+                  .arg(color)

+                  .arg(MLView::toRichText(messageText, true));

       tmp.append(s);

 #else

       // See CHistoryWidget::paintCell for reference on those Qt 2-only

Nur in .: qt.patch.

```

Das in eine Datei mit dem Namen 'licq1.2.7-qt3.3-sprintf.patch' und in das basisverzeichnis von licq (den entpackten Sourcen) kopieren und mit

```
patch -p0 <licq1.2.7-qt3.3-sprintf.patch
```

patchen

Und dann viel Spaß mit Umlauten *g*

Gruß

----------

## eNTi

der original-patch sollte auch gefixt sein.

----------

## boris64

1a jungs!

endlich habe ich wieder hübsche umlaute  :Wink: 

----------

## SPW

Was ist das Basisverzeichnis von Licq wenn man Licq mit einem Ebuild installiert hat? Wenn ich den Patch in /usr/share/licq anwenden will dann klappts nicht: 

```
[root@thunderbird licq]# patch -p0 <licq1.2.7-qt3.3-sprintf.patch

(Patch is indented 1 space.)

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -u -b -r ../licq-1.2.7/plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp ./plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp

| --- ../licq-1.2.7/plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp       2003-06-17 17:08:23.000000000 +0200

| +++ ./plugins/qt-gui/src/ewidgets.cpp   2004-02-12 23:31:55.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

File to patch:
```

----------

## BlackEye

das hört sich aber eher so an, als würdest Du versuchen die bereits kompilierten Pakte zu patchen?

Patchen tut man die sourcen, also _bevor_ man sie kompiliert.

ein ebuilt mit dem Patch ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich könnte ja mal eines machen, wenn Intersse besteht.

Ansonsten muss Du die Quelldatei entpacken und dort den Patch einbauen und danach die sourcen übersetzen.

also:

1) in ein Verzeichnis gehen, in dem Du schreibrechte hast (z.B. cd /tmp)

2) Soucen hier entpacken (z.B. tar -xjf /usr/portage/distfiles/licq-1.2.7.tar.bz2)

3) in das Verzeichnis wechseln wo sich die Sourcen befinden (hier: cd licq-1.2.7)

4) den patch saugen

5) und einspielen

6) nun die sourcen übersetzen (./configure && make ...)

ok soweit? Oder noch Fragen?

----------

## SPW

Nein, ist eigentlich logisch dass mam den Patch VOR dem Kompilieren anwenden muss. Aber ein licq-1.2.7-r1.ebuild oder so wäre natürlich toll. Auch für User die Licq neu entdecken und mit dem aktuellen Ebuild sofort eine schlechte Erfahrung machen.

Hmm, da ich jetzt sowieso neu kompilieren muss glaube ich dass ich mal den Latest CVS Snapshot installiere. Soweit ich weiss braucht man dafür keinen Patch weil das Problem im CVS ja gelöst ist.

EDIT: OT: Weiss jemand ob ein 1.2.8 Release bevor steht? Seit Juni letzten Jahres gab es kein Licq Release mehr.

----------

## SPW

Der Kompiliervorgang läuft ohne Probleme ab. Wenn ich allerdings licq starten will mit 

```
licq -p kde-gui
```

 dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 

```
13:12:01: [WRN] Licq: Ignoring stale lockfile (pid 3951)

13:12:02: [ERR] IniFile: Warning, failed to find section.

                File    = /home/spw/.licq/licq.conf

                Section = [owners]

13:12:02: [ERR] IniFile: Fatal error, terminating program.

```

Irgendeine Idee was ich dagegen tun kann?

----------

## boris64

die configdateien haben einige neuerungen,

sichere bzw. nenne dein altes ~/.licq-verzeichnis um

und starte licq dann mal neu.

----------

## SPW

Gut. Dann klappt es. Das Umlaut-problem ist nun auch gelöst.

----------

## BlackEye

soweit ich weiss gibt es aber auch ein konvertierungstool im cvs...

----------

## boris64

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> soweit ich weiss gibt es aber auch ein konvertierungstool im cvs...

 

hey, danke,

nach diesem tipp habe ich mal das sourceverzeichnis genauer betrachtet

und voila, man schaue ins unterverzeichnis licq-2004xxxx/upgrades/ und finde folgendes script "upgrade-1.3.0.sh".

muss ich mehr sagen?

vorher sollte man noch sein ~/.licq sichern.

----------

## SPW

Tolle Sache, hab ich aber leider zu spät bemerkt. Jetzt habe ich schon alles manuell wieder eingestellt  :Sad: 

Ich weiss dass CVS Versionen nicht immer ganz fehlerfrei sind, wäre aber interessiert zu wissen ob bei euch auch in den Optionen bei "On Event" ein Fehler auftritt der Licq zum abstürzen bringt. Und zwar wenn man einen Sound wählen will dann sagt "kmplayer" mir nämlich "Failed to end player process" und kurz darauf verabschiedet Licq sich. (Ich benutze licq-20040221)

----------

## boris64

öhm, nein, kein absturz.

aber ich benutze auch "aplay", um die sounds abzuspielen.

achso, und ich benutze die gleiche version wie du.

----------

## SPW

komisch. möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass bei mir kmplayer AUTOMATISCH einen Preview der Sounddateien machen will und dabei irgendwie Probleme hat.

EDIT: weiss nicht zufälligerweise jemand wie mam die Nummer eingeben muss um SMS zu versenden? Ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen. Ist dieser Service auf verschiedene Länder eingeschränkt?

----------

## venomix

Hello, excuse me for the sudden change of language here, but I'm swedish, and my german ain't too good. But I have the same problem with the letters åäö. I've tried to follow the german instructions posted here without any luck... would someone here care to translate them for me and I would be really happy   :Very Happy: 

Have anoyone submitten a bug report on this btw?

Thanks in advance

Henrik

----------

## boris64

you should download & install the cvs-version from www.licq.org.

the "umlaut"-error has already been fixed in cvs.

----------

## venomix

vielen dank =)

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich habe mich mal daran probiert das ebuild anzupassen damit das patch autmatisch angewendet wird.

das ebuild und das patch gibts hier http://www.inf.tu-dresden.de/~s2247401/ebuilds/net-im/licq/

um es zu nutzen muss man in der make.conf 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

einfügen. dann /usr/portage/net-im/licq/* mit komplettem verzeichnissbaum ins overlayverzeichniss kopieren. das ebuild im overlay teil mit meinem überschreiben und das patch in den {overlay}/net-im/licq/files/ kopieren.

```
emerge licq
```

ich habe auch noch ein ebuild hochgeladen mit dem man einen deutschen mplayer bekommt.

----------

## sirro

Super! Danke!

War immer zu faul das selber zu machen und hab auf nen offiziellen Patch von gentoo gehofft... Gleich hab ich wieder Umlaute  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Hat auch wunderbar geklappt...

----------

## ignatz

Aber soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, wurde das Problem von licq mit der flux/open/black/...-box slit noch nicht gelöst? Das stört mich persönlich mehr als die umlaute, dass licq nichtmehr als richtiges dockapp in die slit will

Danke,

Grüßle

----------

## 3ar1

mein dock-symbol will partout nicht mehr in den harbour von pekwm docken  :Sad: 

----------

## eNTi

jo das mit dem slit/dock-problem hab ich schon im bugtracker von licq geposted. die frage ist nur, ob die licq-developer da überhaupt was machen können.

----------

## 3ar1

ich will es doch stark hoffen

----------

## daff

Um den Thread wieder aufzurollen (so alt ist er eh noch nicht  :Smile: )...hab die Prozedur wie oben beschrieben durchgeführt und ein portage overlay erstellt, mit einer Kopie vom net-im/licq-Verzeichnis und dem ebuild und dem Patch. Dann emerge ich licq und es geht gut, aber Umlaute scheinen immer noch nicht richtig auf nach dem ich licq wieder starte. Weiß nicht woran das liegt...hab auch Patch und ebuild direkt ins echte portage-Verzeichnis kopiert, und licq kompiliert, hat auch nichts genutzt. Auch das ~/.licq-Verzeichnis hab ich gelöscht. Hilfe?

Das einzige, was mir irgendwie aufgefallen ist, sind folgende 2 Meldungen beim configuren vom qt-plugin:

```

checking for msg2qm... echo

** msg2qm could not be found. You're losing the localisation.

checking for mergetr... echo

** mergetr could not be found. You're losing the localisation.

```

Kann das was damit zu tun haben? Was sind das für Dinge, die da offenbar fehlen?

----------

## boris64

hm, 

was steht denn bei dir in den optionen unter "default encoding"

bzw. was hast du da eingestellt?

----------

## daff

Danke für die Antwort! Hab schon alles durchprobiert gehabt, standardmäßig sollte Western European ISO 8859-15 oder -1 funktionieren (auf meiner FreeBSD 4.9-STABLE Maschine geht das wunderbar)...das tuts aber leider nicht unter Gentoo. Ich werd dann mal versuchen das ganze von Hand zu patchen und zu builden. Vielleicht weiß noch wer was?

----------

## boris64

ja, das sollte so funktionieren (ich benutze so z.b. iso-8859-15).

achja, direkt im nachrichtenfenster kann man auch noch die codepage

für den jeweiligen chatpartner einstellen (da geguckt?).

sonst habe ich leider nur noch 3 "hilfen/ideen" parat.

a) dein gegenüber benutzt eine böse, inkompatible codepage  :Wink: 

b) hast du schon die neueste (cvs-)version ausprobiert?

läuft bei mir _erstaunlich_ gut, und auch hier ist das umlautproblem

schon behoben. ehrlich gesagt hat die den "bösen" beinamen

"cvs-entwicklerversion" imho gar nicht verdient.

c) die fehlermeldungen beim "./configure" im qt-plugin-verzeichnis

sollten egal sein, die tauchen bei mir auch auf (trotzalledem keine probleme)

nun ja, viel glück  :Smile: 

----------

## daff

Jap, sowohl im Messagefenster, als auch in den Optionen ist ISO 8859-15 eingestellt. 

Bin grad dabei das schnell mal von Hand zu kompilieren, mal sehen ob das was bringt und es nur meine eigene Unfähigkeit war, ein ebuild und einen patch in ein portage-Verzeichnis zu kopieren, oder doch was anderes  :Smile: 

Danach werd ich mal die CVS-Version checken.

Danke einstweilen für deine Hilfe!

----------

## daff

Hm verdammt, jetzt hat es funktioniert. Habs von Hand gepatcht und mit --prefix=/usr/local configured und gebuildet. Und jetzt gehen die Umlaute allerbestens. Das verstehe ich nicht...

EDIT:

Ok jetzt verstehe ich. Offenbar wird der Patch nur eingespielt, wenn "use_kde" gesetzt ist. Tja, und da ich kein KDE benutze und auch niemals benutzen werde, wurde licq gar nicht erst gepacht. Mal schnell das .ebuild-file selbst patchen  :Smile: 

----------

